# Happy Birthday Harold



## kurtak (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday Harold :!: 

Hope you have a GREAT day :!: 

Kurt


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 14, 2016)

OMG!!!!! Happiest of Birthdays to you Harold. 8) Without your leadership here, this forum would not be what it is today. Thank You for all that you have contributed throughout the years. :mrgreen: John.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday and be safe.


----------



## jason_recliner (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy birthday, Harold.
Wishing you a ripper of a day.


----------



## chuckgambale (Jul 14, 2016)

Wishing you a wonderful day sir


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday Harold.

I hope you have a good one.

Dave


----------



## rewalston (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday Good Sir Hope you have more to come


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday Harold. Hope you and your wife are doing just fine!


----------



## everydayisalesson (Jul 14, 2016)

May you have the greatest of days. Happy birthday sir.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday to you good sir.

You are a role model and mentor to us all, and this forum would be a very strange place without you.

-thank you for all you do


----------



## Geo (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday my friend! I wish you many more.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday Harold, my friend!

Göran


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 14, 2016)

Merry met, and merry part,
I drink to thee with all my heart.

Happy birthday Harold.


----------



## Shark (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday, and may you have many more!


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday Harold!!


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday Harold!! Enjoy your day!! 8)


----------



## Grelko (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday Harold!! :mrgreen: 

To the man who has been the un-relenting force in the forum since before most of us arrived, swinging his hammer of justice to protect all of the members from dangerous misinformation of the unknowing along with many spammers. May you live as long as you want and not want as long as you live. I tip my hat to you good sir for all you do here and again HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy B day, wishing you many more !
Jay


----------



## alexxx (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy birthday Harold !

Wishing you all the best.

Alex


----------



## artart47 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hope you had a great birthday my Friend! Say hi to your lovely wife too!
Your Friend Art.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 17, 2016)

Happy birthday, Sir! I hope you will stay here many, many more years, - at least as long as you don't use facebook and have added me


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday old friend. We just delivered in Pendleton. If we get a load out of Seattle, I'll give you a call and see if you won't let us take you and S out for blueberry pie for your birthday. Tell her I said hi.


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday, good Sir! We appreciate all your mentoring and cat-herding!

--Eric


----------



## butcher (Jul 22, 2016)

Harold, 
Sorry I missed the party.
In life we are lucky if we can have at least one true good friend. I have been blessed to call you my friend. I cannot even tell you how many ways you have helped me, Yes I learned a lot about precious metals from you. But what I have learned, and ways you have helped me, all of the gold in the world could not buy. I do not wish to say happy birthday. 

Thank you my friend
May God Bless You
For you have Blessed my life.


----------

